# Happy Thanksgiving !!



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WANT TO WISH A *

*WONDERFUL AND MOST*

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL !!!


*FROM:*

SHI
*&*
MR. SQUEAKS


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you.
You and Mr. Squeaks have a great Thanksgiving.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Happy Thanksgiving All!*

Extra whipped cream for me, please  

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=YS11737049

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Extra whipped cream for me, please
> 
> Terry


Ohh, YUM!!!  Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, Canada's Thanksgiving has passed, but Happy Thanksgiving to our American members!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Shi, Mr. Squeaks and all, Happy Thanksgiving!

http://www.doozycards.com/Site/Card.aspx?a=3442&b=413

fp


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all our family here at Pigeon Life


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CARDS and PICTURES GREAT! MANY THANKS!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving To All! 

Sending a warm wish to all our members that you all have a "most excellent" Day! 


Terry, fp, I enjoyed the cards.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving to all our American members We already had ours up here in Canada like Ashbel mentioned.

Great animations Pete and FP, I LOVED your e-card...you outdid me this year

http://www.americangreetings.com/view.pd?i=421071924&m=2299&rr=y&source=ag999


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

FUNNNNEEEEE CARD, Brad!

Won't be stuffin' a turkey either!  

Used to wish people a "Happy Turkey Day" but have changed my evil ways!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, no, Brad! Your's was _*BEST!!!*_

fp


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to you Shi and mr squeaks and everyone on the board including their families. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Thank You Brad! M.C. Hammer should be proud.

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

Tomorrow when I think of all the things I am thankful for, you can be sure that all my friends at Pigeon Talk will be on my list......

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Brad,

That was truly the FUNNIEST  card!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

_... no one tell their pigeons its their turkey cousins we're roasting for dinner... _


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Happy Thanksgiving*

to all the pijie members here.

I am thankful for my family
I am thankful for my friends
I am thankful for my job
I am thankful for my dogs
I am thankful for my cats
I am thankful for my Coo-Coo
I am thankful for the earth
I am thankful for every breath I take

Happy day to you all.... 

Andi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. I, too, am thankful for the wonderful friends I have made on this forum.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I too want to wish EVERYONE a happy and safe Thankgiving. So many birds are helped and saved thanks to so many of you wonderful people.


HAPPY THANKSGIVING AND.............


GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING AND.............
> 
> 
> GO COWBIRDS!!!


***********


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Aren't the Cowboys playing the Buccaneers??

If so, then your small "pirate" picture will do just fine, Licha!

Sorry, Renee...but *GO BUCS!* 

P.S. GREAT HAT PIC, Licha!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> *GO BUCS!*


***********


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THAT'S RIGHT, Licha! GOTTA HAVE DA HOOK!!

SUCH A HANDSOME PIRATE PIJ !! I'LL TAKE HIM OVER JOHNNY DEPP

*(athough I DID have to think about it for....a second or so!)  *


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> THAT'S RIGHT, Licha! GOTTA HAVE DA HOOK!!
> 
> SUCH A HANDSOME PIRATE PIJ !! I'LL TAKE HIM OVER JOHNNY DEPP
> 
> *(athough I DID have to think about it for....a second or so!)  *


LOL. Shi, you're hilarious.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you, Shi & Mr. Squeaks.
Jesse, Bob & I wish you, & everyone on this forum, a "Happy Thanksgiving."

For the past few weeks, I haven't had the opportunity to keep up with the forum as I normally do. I apologize for not posting to certain threads. Hopefully, I will be able to "catch up" soon.

This Thanksgiving, I am grateful for all of you wonderful people. May God bless all of you!

Phyll


----------



## reduced (Oct 8, 2006)

sorry i dident see this first happy thanksgiving to all. reduced


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

phyll said:


> Thank you, Shi & Mr. Squeaks.
> Jesse, Bob & I wish you, & everyone on this forum, a "Happy Thanksgiving."
> 
> For the past few weeks, I haven't had the opportunity to keep up with the forum as I normally do. I apologize for not posting to certain threads. Hopefully, I will be able to "catch up" soon.
> ...


Hey, Phyll...WELCOME BACK!! NO apologies necessary...after all, we DO have lives outside of the site - well, OK, the REST of you do!  

See you posting soon and glad you were able to "fly" in!!

We love you too!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

reduced said:


> sorry i dident see this first happy thanksgiving to all. reduced



YOU MADE IT and the day is still YOUNG (well, here in the WEST) !!  

Have a GREAT DAY!!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> THAT'S RIGHT, Licha! GOTTA HAVE DA HOOK!!
> 
> *SUCH A HANDSOME PIRATE PIJ !! I'LL TAKE HIM OVER JOHNNY DEPP*
> 
> (athough I DID have to think about it for....a second or so!)


* Of course you would!*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> * Of course you would!*


I'm sure it would be unrequited, tho, Licha. I know you would never let him go!

*(Besides, shhhh, if Squeaks knew what I've been saying, he would be so hurt and never forgive me! Will just have to be a long distance *SIGH* - something like Squeaks and Garye!)*


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, you're too late anyway, Pirate's fallen in love with Thunder Pidgey. Thunder Pidgey is still in my room recovering and Pirate gets brought in at night because I'm scared his poor foot will get too cold. Pidgey suggested I make him a sock and I just might attempt that.  

Licha


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I know you would never let him go!


 Never! Not in a million years!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WHEW!* No worries then! 

Squeaks will never know about my momentary lapse...


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, you'da been hard put to win him anyway, he's not too keen on humans. Poor bird, he probably thinks I'm the one that messed his foot up. I betcha he remembers me putting him in his sling, cleaning his foot, giving him his medicine, ect. and associates it with his pain he had. The only thing he likes about me is my cooking.

Licha


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Happy Thanksgiving all*

She's not a turkey but wishes everyone a Happy Thanksgiving anyway.

NAB & all the G's


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

AGH! Gotta love that face!!

Licha


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*HAPPY* *THANKSGIVING* *TO ALL!!*​

I would like to extend my personal thanks to all the members for sharing their thoughts, suggestions & advice as we continue our effort to keep our fine feathered friends healthy, happy & safe.

I would also like to thank my fellow moderators for *all *the time spent maintaining this site & making it the best site ever. Team work is a wonderful tool!

AND a *SPECIAL THANKS* to you Carl, for providing this awesome site, & googull, for all your 'technical' support.

 Wishing everyone a wonderful & safe holiday. ​
Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely pic, Nab! I bet that beauty wouldn't mind a turkey for dinner.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nabisho said:


> She's not a turkey but wishes everyone a Happy Thanksgiving anyway.
> 
> NAB & all the G's


NOW, THERE is a BIRD who REALLY MEANS her HAPPY THANKSGIVING GREETINGS! Serious greeting business for her!

Back at 'cha, pretty bird! THANK YOU!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> *HAPPY* *THANKSGIVING* *TO ALL!!*​
> 
> I would like to extend my personal thanks to all the members for sharing their thoughts, suggestions & advice as we continue our effort to keep our fine feathered friends healthy, happy & safe.
> 
> ...


AND, I TOO, SECOND YOUR THANKS TO ALL MODERATORS, CARL and GOOGULL!!

ALSO, I WISH A VERY SPECIAL HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO *YOU* TOO, CINDY!

...for your advice and Moderator duties on this site

...for being my friend and allowing me to visit your lovely Aviary to interact with your lovely and fun pijies (and DOVE), up close and personal! AND, kitties: Reece and Sadie. Never a dull moment around YOUR house!

...for all your help with my pictures

...for all the lovely and spectacular pictures you have posted, catching your babies in GREAT poses and expressions!

...and for your WONDERFUL calendars...I'm placing an order EVERY YEAR!

With love,
Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! (A special one from Garye to Mr. Squeaks).  

Did everyone remember to spend some thanksgiving time with their favorite feral flock? Garye and the gang were thrilled to see someone remembered them! It's raining here but they were out there hunting around for food. I came by with their holiday dinner and they were thrilled!  

Hope everyone has a great day today for tomorrow it's shopping madness day! (Not looking forward to it either. The stores will be crowded no doubt.)

Sighhhh... Christmas seems to start earlier and earlier each year...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I'm thankful I found this site, and all of you!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, love that cartoon. We're happy you found this site too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Aren't the Cowboys playing the Buccaneers??
> 
> Sorry, Renee...but *GO BUCS!*


Apology excepted!! LOL

38 to 10????????????


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I echo Maggie, Maryjane...LOVE your cartoon too!!

Oh my yes, Garye, Squeaks sends his THANKSGIVING GREETINGS TO YOU TOO! He's sorry to hear about all your rain. We had a LOVELY day that became only a little overcast later in the afternoon AND temps were WARM.  You and your flock keep warm, y'hear??? We're glad the human feeds you too!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Apology excepted!! LOL
> 
> 38 to 10????????????



**SIGH** DARN! That loss hurt! I absolutely detest the Cowboys (purely irrational emotional!) and will bet against them no matter WHO they play!

However, my FAVORITE team (goes back to the days of Mercury Morris!), Miami Dolphins, DID WIN against Detroit Lions. Ordinarily, I'll bet Detroit but NOT when they are playing Dolphins.

**SIGH** - very well, RENEE...apology given - THIS time...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving today with their families and ate lots and lots of food I'm sure that our members treated their birds to some special treats as well

I had to share this E-card and it's thanks to member (A.Smith) that I found it. He had sent an E-card to Terry just today from Hallmark but I'm not a member to that e-card site so I'd never used or browsed through it. I did find a very funny Thanksgiving card that is just so corny and wonderful that I thought you'd all get a kick out of it. I love the southern twang in the voices and the tune is kind of catchy too! LOL

http://www.hallmark.com/ECardWeb/ECV.jsp?a=4672632111362M147913546Y&product_id=


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Brad! Those e-cards by Hallmark ARE funny. I really like the "I Will Survive" one that was the rage last year.

Also liked your "e-mail" address and you are not even a Scorpio!   

Did you play the card for your Runts? I can just see them "struttin' to the beat!"


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Did you play the card for your Runts? I can just see them "struttin' to the beat!"


LOL, no I haven't. I just found it tonight but maybe I'll play it for them in the morning. I'm sure I'll just get the ole "deer caught in headlights" look from them all if I did,


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> LOL, no I haven't. I just found it tonight but maybe I'll play it for them in the morning. I'm sure I'll just get the ole "deer caught in headlights" look from them all if I did,



mmmm, I take it that you haven't been dancin' with your pijies! 

Squeaks and I really get carried away sometimes! If a good beat is playing and Squeaks isn't in the room, I just start clapping and he comes runnin'! So funny. He also has a great sense of rhythm. He'll be giving dancing lessons to Garye one of these days after his current SPP duties are finished. We hope that Alvin is only off temporarily and will be back soon.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes...I do remember you tellin' us about you dancin' with Squeaks and how he comes running to the clappin' Must be some sight to see. Maybe one of these days Cindy can video tape that and share it with us

I actually *_have_* danced to music around my pigeons on occasion, but it tends to make them crane their necks out and wonder just what the heck is going on with that strange human! lol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Yes...I do remember you tellin' us about you dancin' with Squeaks and how he comes running to the clappin' Must be some sight to see. Maybe one of these days Cindy can video tape that and share it with us
> 
> *Maybe, but don't hold your breath...Squeaks is very shy of strangers.*
> 
> I actually *_have_* danced to music around my pigeons on occasion, but it tends to make them crane their necks out and wonder just what the heck is going on with that strange human! lol



Well, one has to start when they are young. Some pijies are "natural" dancers. You also have to practice often. Neck craning is a hopeful sign - shows curiosity!

Thinking of your gang dancing really makes me smile! Since they are so big, however, you might want to start them on ballads and then work your way up to the foot stompin' stuff!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, one has to start when they are young. Some pijies are "natural" dancers. You also have to practice often. Neck craning is a hopeful sign - shows curiosity!
> 
> Thinking of your gang dancing really makes me smile! Since they are so big, however, *you might want to start them on ballads and then work your way up to the foot stompin' stuff!*



LOL!!!! We'll see Shi, we'll see As for Cindy videotaping you and Squeaks doing the funky pigeon together, perhaps she can hide in a closet or something so that Squeaks doesn't know she's there and get all bashful


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*My guys like to watch me play guitar*

They really crane their necks and there's a lot of cooing when I play - haven't got them to coo in harmony yet but we're working on it. When we get the coo harmony down perhaps we will release an album. I still remember that old Judy Collins album where she sings with the whales in the background - maybe we could start a whole new music genrua(sp?) Coo Hip-Hop.

NAB & the G's


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, that was great. They sound just like I talk!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, may be starting something here! Pijies who "sing" along with someone who plays an instrument (Nab, for one. Oh yes, then there's Licha and her fiddle! YEEHAW!) and pijies who dance with the singers (Shi/Squeaks; Brad/& his foot shuffling 3-a.k.a. "The G's") and the strummers/players! HOW FUN!!  A new genre indeed!

ANYONE ELSE WANT TO JOIN IN?? If nothing else, one can just snap fingers or clap. Any drummers out there? Any more pijie dancers? Let's party!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Live! from Mesa, Arizona*

It's The "Grand Old Pijery" Show with your host Mr. Squeaks. Maybe we can get Animal Planet interested in doing a pilot?

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nabisho said:


> It's The "Grand Old Pijery" Show with your host Mr. Squeaks. Maybe we can get Animal Planet interested in doing a pilot?
> 
> NAB


Interesting, Nab...unfortunately, I don't think Animal Planet will pay all the air fares to coordinate this event! Not to mention renting a hall and publicity. 

Of course, individual videos _could_ be done and posted on the site. Mmmm, who do I know with a video camera? (don't think Cindy does videos). Mmmm...just maybe...


----------

